# Hollow-Pin strength vs Solid?



## dragoon (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm a 245 pounder, and have a hollow-pin KMC laying around that I'm considering using. 
Thoughts regarding the strength and longevity of a hollow-pin vs solid, for the bigger guys?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

dragoon said:


> I'm a 245 pounder, and have a hollow-pin KMC laying around that I'm considering using.
> Thoughts regarding the strength and longevity of a hollow-pin vs solid, for the bigger guys?


Pin pull strength is the same, it would be the plates with the cut-outs that I'd be worried about twisting if you happen to force a shift under power.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Hollow pin strength is a little less in this chainbreak test by Wipperman









the starred * results are hollow pin chains.

Link


----------

